# Sara Sampaio - Elie Saab Ready To Wear Fall/Winter 2016 Paris Fashion Week x8



## brian69 (6 März 2016)

​


----------



## Rolli (6 März 2016)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## koftus89 (6 März 2016)

sehr schön. vielen dank.


----------

